# THAT is why my cat wears a collar.



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh, and now I feel like a total moron for asking the cop for help. He probably thinks I'm the biggest loser ever.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Oh, and now I feel like a total moron for asking the cop for help. He probably thinks I'm the biggest loser ever.


Hehee. I think you gave him a story to tell for later.... :

And my indoor/outdoor cat would call your kitty insane! He refuses to go out while there is white wet stuff on the ground. <- He's been known to look out the door and hiss at the wintry weather. 

And if it is any consolation, we had to rescue my sister's indoor cat last summer when _he_ vanished. After spending 4 hours searching the bushes and checking with all her neighbors, we found her cat locked in the coat closet.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Megora said:


> Hehee. I think you gave him a story to tell for later.... :
> 
> And my indoor/outdoor cat would call your kitty insane! He refuses to go out while there is white wet stuff on the ground. <- He's been known to look out the door and hiss at the wintry weather.
> 
> And if it is any consolation, we had to rescue my sister's indoor cat last summer when _he_ vanished. After spending 4 hours searching the bushes and checking with all her neighbors, we found her cat locked in the coat closet.


Haha, yeah, Gary said I probably made his night -- it was a really quiet night. 

She IS insane. This is the cat that is terrified of her water dish when it bubbles. 

LOL, the coat closet!! Mit was accidentally shut in the basement once, she goes down there when Gary goes to the bathroom. We heard meowing and couldn't figure out where it was coming from. 

I just don't understand why she would run away... she gets two amazing meals a day... treats... special treats sometimes (turkey, cheese, ham, sandwich stuff when we have it...) she has a nice warm and cozy bed right next to the heater... She sleeps on our feet at night... Lots of toys and climby things... Why would she leave me? 

I was worrying so much about it happening again, and Gary reminded me that this was the first time it's happened in the almost three years we've had her.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Why would she leave me?


Maybe she was in so much shock over the snow after blindly dashing out there that she just kept running towards the nearest big thing (tree) to get up out of the snow.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Megora said:


> Maybe she was in so much shock over the snow after blindly dashing out there that she just kept running towards the nearest big thing (tree) to get up out of the snow.


That makes sense, actually... that seems like something she would totally do! Don't cats feel safer higher up? After she was up in the tree (and realizing it was a terrible idea) she started crying really loudly. She couldn't jump back down, or climb back down... it was really high up.

I'm still angry with her. I'll forgive her eventually, but don't tell her that. :curtain:


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

We have three cats and all of ours wears a collare with bells and an id - plus microchip. When we only had one cat our Darby she got out when she was about a year old and I will never forget it - i was terrified. So from then on every fur creature in our house has collar and tags and chips!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I had three cats and all wore collars too - just in case. Who knows what got into Mits - the call of the wild? A burst of courage? 
Don't worry about the police officer thinking you're nuts. I have flagged down quite a few in my day to help me with stray cats stuck up in trees or on roofs who won't come down. The last time this happened the police officer had to climb a telephone poll even though he really didn't want to because a stary cat was stuck up on a roof of a building for two days and I was worried sick. I was ever so grateful to him. The cat didn't stick around to thank him and instead took off like a shot the second it was on the ground.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

No worries about asking the cop to help...I know a few and they are usually always happy to help out no matter what the situation. My firefighter friend had a great story about an older lady (who was a frequent flyer) calling them all the time about her cat who used to go up on the house roof and get stuck. They'd draw straws about who had to go since it was a call no one wanted to take. 

My buddy was telling me he drew the short straw and had to go out there one day. So they pull up in the truck and he gets out and starts climbing up the ladder onto the roof. He's there for 15 minutes and the cat is just out of reach and not budging. Lady on the ground is worried that Mittens is going to get hurt or that he'll be rough grabbing the cat (they were out of sight of the people on the ground) and is giving my friend a bunch of cat treats, toys, bowls, etc to try to lure out. Finally my friend calls for "back up" and another guy goes up there...30 seconds later, they're coming down the ladder with the cat safely in their arms. The lady asked how they did it and they gave her a vague, "oh, used food blah blah blah". Apparently what really happened was my friend told the other guy to hide behind a gable on the roof while he ran towards the cat barking like a dog! The cat shot out from the hiding place right into other guy's arms. Mission accomplished. That story always made me laugh!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How scary!! Well I sure hope that she learned her lesson and I hope she never tries to do it again!!!!! 

Glad that you managed to find her!

Our worst "lost cat" story involved me finding that Mindy had jumped into my car when I was 5KM from home and accidentally left the window open while I ran into the store really quick. I came back to the car and she was GONE! Found her the next day at a pizza store, but so freaking scary!!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Totally feel for you! Our indoor cat Oscar ran after a raccoon who came to check out the chips my silly husband had left out on the porch. 

He opened the door to scare the raccoon away and Oscar immediately ran after him, and gone he was at midnight! He had never been outside before and we had no idea how far hehad chased the raccoon. For all we knew they were a block away and the raccoon had killed him. I cried and screamed at my husband for being stupid enough to leave chips outside and then opening the door. I stood on the porch screaming his name whiley husband was running up and down our street...at midnight. Between my sobs I heard something on our neighbors porch. Under their BBQ was a scared little Oscar. He wouldnt come to me so my husband had to scale a hill and a hedge and walk onto our neighbors porch to retrieve the cat...at midnight - I don't think they were home thank god!

So yes, totally feel for ya!


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

My indorr cat wears a collar. ID tag and everything. My old cat Little Pwas was outdoor/indorr cat (3/4 of the time she was outside, she choose to me she's was the best nice catcher in are village and that's a proven fact, long story) she wore a collar with a ID tag to.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

riddle03 said:


> We have three cats and all of ours wears a collare with bells and an id - plus microchip. When we only had one cat our Darby she got out when she was about a year old and I will never forget it - i was terrified. So from then on every fur creature in our house has collar and tags and chips!


Her collar has bells too, I love being able to know where she is at all times, lol. It's the worst feeling when they escape!! I might get her microchipped, I guess I never realized cats could get them too!




C's Mom said:


> I had three cats and all wore collars too - just in case. Who knows what got into Mits - the call of the wild? A burst of courage?
> Don't worry about the police officer thinking you're nuts. I have flagged down quite a few in my day to help me with stray cats stuck up in trees or on roofs who won't come down. The last time this happened the police officer had to climb a telephone poll even though he really didn't want to because a stary cat was stuck up on a roof of a building for two days and I was worried sick. I was ever so grateful to him. The cat didn't stick around to thank him and instead took off like a shot the second it was on the ground.


Everyone said she probably just got super curious, and then after realizing it wasn't as fun as she expected, she took off to the highest and safest place. I'm glad she's not declawed, she wouldn't have been able to climb the tree and probably would have hid somewhere else... somewhere we wouldn't have been able to get to!!

That's super nice of the officer! I can just imagine what the cat looked like, taking off. lol



Ranger said:


> No worries about asking the cop to help...I know a few and they are usually always happy to help out no matter what the situation. My firefighter friend had a great story about an older lady (who was a frequent flyer) calling them all the time about her cat who used to go up on the house roof and get stuck. They'd draw straws about who had to go since it was a call no one wanted to take.
> 
> My buddy was telling me he drew the short straw and had to go out there one day. So they pull up in the truck and he gets out and starts climbing up the ladder onto the roof. He's there for 15 minutes and the cat is just out of reach and not budging. Lady on the ground is worried that Mittens is going to get hurt or that he'll be rough grabbing the cat (they were out of sight of the people on the ground) and is giving my friend a bunch of cat treats, toys, bowls, etc to try to lure out. Finally my friend calls for "back up" and another guy goes up there...30 seconds later, they're coming down the ladder with the cat safely in their arms. The lady asked how they did it and they gave her a vague, "oh, used food blah blah blah". Apparently what really happened was my friend told the other guy to hide behind a gable on the roof while he ran towards the cat barking like a dog! The cat shot out from the hiding place right into other guy's arms. Mission accomplished. That story always made me laugh!


Awww!! LOL, that's cute how it's routine now. Hilarious about how they got the cat down, you do what you gotta do, and the cat wasn't hurt so no harm done! LOL. And what the elderly lady doesn't know won't hurt her. 



esSJay said:


> How scary!! Well I sure hope that she learned her lesson and I hope she never tries to do it again!!!!!
> 
> Glad that you managed to find her!
> 
> Our worst "lost cat" story involved me finding that Mindy had jumped into my car when I was 5KM from home and accidentally left the window open while I ran into the store really quick. I came back to the car and she was GONE! Found her the next day at a pizza store, but so freaking scary!!


We gave her a stern talking to, so I hope she never tries it again! We're going to be extra careful with her now around doors. Gah. 

Oh my LORD, that story gave me chills... just thinking about her being so far from home! Like I've said, worst feeling EVER. Not knowing where they are, if they're scared, hungry, hurt... bah. 



jackie_hubert said:


> Totally feel for you! Our indoor cat Oscar ran after a raccoon who came to check out the chips my silly husband had left out on the porch.
> 
> He opened the door to scare the raccoon away and Oscar immediately ran after him, and gone he was at midnight! He had never been outside before and we had no idea how far hehad chased the raccoon. For all we knew they were a block away and the raccoon had killed him. I cried and screamed at my husband for being stupid enough to leave chips outside and then opening the door. I stood on the porch screaming his name whiley husband was running up and down our street...at midnight. Between my sobs I heard something on our neighbors porch. Under their BBQ was a scared little Oscar. He wouldnt come to me so my husband had to scale a hill and a hedge and walk onto our neighbors porch to retrieve the cat...at midnight - I don't think they were home thank god!
> 
> So yes, totally feel for ya!


LOL, what would we do without our husbands? I can just imagine your husband scaling the hill and hedge, just for the kitty! LOL. Earlier this year we took in a stray cat, Raisin, she was a kitten... we kept her in our garage because we weren't sure if she was FeLV + or not (she was ) but she escaped like the first night we had her, and she was a DARK cat... Gary ran all over the neighborhood looking for her, while I sat in the house sobbing. She finally came back on her own. 



tessalover said:


> My indorr cat wears a collar. ID tag and everything. My old cat Little Pwas was outdoor/indorr cat (3/4 of the time she was outside, she choose to me she's was the best nice catcher in are village and that's a proven fact, long story) she wore a collar with a ID tag to.


When we adopted Mit her papers said she's a good mouse catcher... I hope I never have to find out, lol. Some cats do really well inside/out... but I don't think she would. She has a LOT of fears (she was abused before we rescued her.) But yeah, a lot of cats wear collars, so I don't know why my friend would say that.

Actually, it was kinda funny, she had her little dog over and she was wearing a sweater. After my friend said "Your CAT wears a COLLAR?" I wanted more than anything to say "Your DOG wears a SWEATER?"

I held it in, though. :curtain:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@roof cats - I've always wondered a little why people get worried about cats who routinely climb upwards...? If they get up there on their own, they will figure out how to get down on their own.  

^ Note, our cat has been going up on the roof since he was about a year old. And he does it because he can. 

Trees are a little bit different - and I'm glad Lu has never tried taking up tree climbing too much. Our previous cat got stuck in our box elder tree when I was little. This was a giant tree that loomed over our house. That definitely freaked us out.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I would have done the same thing you did. We couldn't find my cat chowder about a week ago and looked everywhere. I was sure he had got outside somehow and I was crying and shaking, we finally found him in a box under some blankets that I put there when I got them out of the dryer. He was cozy and warm. He loves to hide places and scare the crap out of me. I'm glad your kitty is okay. I worry about our cats getting out since our neighbors kitten got out of their house and had to be put to sleep because it was attacked by something and was hurt very badly.


----------

